# Even though we know better...



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

... why are we still tempted to dabble in varieties that are not showable or have little potential for standardisation? The obvious answer is that if no-one did this we'd never get new varieties. The other answer is we're all big kids really :lol: I am interested in genetics but also I like to improve something so that it can win or 'make' something from scratch, as well as giving a chance to unpopular or rare varieties.

What does everyone else have that they probably shouldn't if they took a serious look? I have some 'fuzzies' because their mother had a good curly coat (like rex) and I am interested to see if it can be reproduced. I always did like my hairless mice when I had them and so it kind of fulfils that as well, but of course hairless aren't showable here and there is a lot of opposition to the idea.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

I suppose my abyssinians could be seen as a pointless variety for a show breeder to keep, and they certainly are at the moment, they are pet-type and are coming out all kinds of ridiculous colours. I am trying hard to improve them because a good one is so beautiful and I think they really do have potential for standardisation. Adults keep their abyssinian coats (unlike rex or longhair, which just end up looking scruffy) and I know that they can be typey because other countries have already done it. I hope that one day I'll be producing abyssinians as typey and large as my doves, covered from nose to tailset in swirly rosettes.

I would still love to have a line of blue agouti mice though, exactly the same colour as the rat russian blue agouti - light blue ticked with gold. I am being very good though, because I just don't have space for two varieties I can't show. Maybe one day 

Sarah xxx


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Ooooh I have to stop myself from getting all the different types of mice i love... astrex being a biggie for me.

All the mice i am concentrating on are standardised and potentially showable... but I decided to make things difficult for myself and create my own lines, also from scratch if i use my lilacs as an example (Still have yet to see a real lilac mouse in my stud, lots of blues, chams, and blacks though! LOL) I keep having to remind myself why i do it! hehe

I do love the challenge though, and I adore genetics, so the willpower needed not to dabble in all the breeds out there is unbelieveable! hehe

W xx


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

I have dominant red, white-bellied chinchilla, extreme black, and argente creme that I've gotten from different parts of the world and have paid a lot of money for. Why? I don't know, other than "because I like them." 

I have to keep myself away from all non-standard coat varieties though. It's too tempting and I know they can never win anything (other than satin).


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

My second doe was a mouse that was light grey on top and solid white on bottom. I thought she was some kind of fox, but when I bred her I got four beautiful tiger striped babies, and I was so excited becasue I'd never even heard of brindled mice (the doe was a poorly marked brindle). I thought, wowee, my second litter and I made a new mouse!!!! :lol: I know a little better now, but I still remember that awesome excitement of not knowing what the colors will be. I still feel it when I'm waiting for my pinkies to turn into fuzzies.


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

I have so many I shouldnt have, the abys, the foxes and all of the brokens. Not to mention the lines of rumpwhite which randomly carry broken and the ones that carry ce. If I was really strict and kept only the genetically pure then I would ahve about 6 mice.


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Here's one of my guilty pleasures :lol:


----------



## Jammy (Jul 14, 2009)

Oh my gord i want that mouse :shock:  :lol:


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

I can see why that is your guilty pleasure!! He is amazing!!


----------



## HemlockStud (Apr 26, 2009)

So when is this mouse being mailed to me? :lol:


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Hey, look! It's The Velcro Mousie! Kewl!


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

I absolutely LOVE fuzzies and I do have some. 
I house many a mouse in my shed but only have one pet mouse....my, much loved, "Minip" (he started off being called Mini Pig but it gradually became Minip for short) and he looks alot like Cait's picture.


----------

